# Floats! Which are your go to?



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Personally I have fished Sheffield crystal 7 g and the mustard addicted float system, and truthfully I don't know how I feel about either. I admit it, my float game is about as strong as a soggy noodle! So what are you Fellers thoughts? Is 7g too much, not enough? Are there better float options? I have looked at Ravens but it grinds my gears that you have to buy the tubing seperate! What say you, Good Sirs?!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I myself really like Hawken floats if weighted properly, but to be honest I get by just fine with thill. I'm sure others are more refined but I've found in a lot of situations it's more about finding the right seam to drift then it is the float. I could be wrong, I only drift jigs in the winter months for the most part but I catch my fair share.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

I use ravens. I got about 20 of them on the shelf and I pick them according to what water Im fishing. I don't mess with those crazy shot patterns I use inline swivel weights that are about a gram less than the rating of the float Im using.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

MechMark said:


> I use ravens. I got about 20 of them on the shelf and I pick them according to what water Im fishing. I don't mess with those crazy shot patterns I use inline swivel weights that are about a gram less than the rating of the float Im using.


Do you run the swivel weights fairly close to your hook? Like an 18"-24" type of thing?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Don’t use the clear hollow plastic floats they will shatter and leave you stranded / re rigging. Best bet if that’s what you have is to Wrap the line between the top and body with clear tape to help hold it together. My go to was the wooden Raven floats with the plastic tubing. Be generous cut strips of tubing twice as long as you’d actually need so it doesn’t rip through. 6g for small water upto 9g if there was current / needed weight to punch down into current/ weight to cast further on little bigger river.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Go to your local hobby shop that sells RC airplane stuff and they'll have the tubing which hold the aileron fluid. They'll sell it by the foot. A foot or two will be a lifetime supply. It is better and cheaper than the tubing float companies sell. Gas line works too but it is a little thicker/bulkier. 

Balsa is best, preferably home made. The size that is best is what holds up the right amount of weight to keep your bait down and moving through the swim at the right speed. It varies so have a variety of sizes. Err on the bigger end and more weight as you learn to swim the float. Makes it easier.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> Do you run the swivel weights fairly close to your hook? Like an 18"-24" type of thing?


Yea I run my leader off the weight. A guide on the Manistee river turned me on to the setup. Its way more simple than using a shot pattern and its real easy to match weight to float, no guess work or math.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea leader off the weight here too
Usually use raven floats


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for all the info, Fellers! I am definitely going to try this set up! With all the weight right above the leader, the bait should be in their chrome faces in a hurry!


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

A justa bubble


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Raven all day, with those inline swivel weights.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

I bought some stuff from Blood Run last year (floats, shot, hooks). They still had plenty of inventory when everyone else was out of everything. The floats were good…and they come with tubing. Also bought hooks and shot. The shot was fine but the hooks are f’ing awesome. Good prices and their customer service was also awesome - my order showed up within 2 days with follow-up e-mail to make sure everything was good. I will definitely be placing another order with them this year.


----------



## POWERB8 (Oct 22, 2021)

SteelStreamer said:


> Raven all day, with those inline swivel weights.


I might give those inline swivel weights a try. They rotate pretty smoothly? No line-twist funny-business?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracker floats. Local company run by a father/son team. They make fantastic floats (custom if you'd like) for a very reasonable price. I used them several years back, I won't touch another float. They track well, look great, and are very durable. Bounced them off many cement bridge posts haha


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

And as far as size, 5-7gram floats will cover all aspects that you would encounter in steelhead alley. Every now and then maybe a bit bigger (8-11gram) float might be beneficial, but I have found that those 3 sizes will cover 95% of what you will face conditions wise.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

thephildo0916 said:


> Tracker floats. Local company run by a father/son team. They make fantastic floats (custom if you'd like) for a very reasonable price. I used them several years back, I won't touch another float. They track well, look great, and are very durable. Bounced them off many cement bridge posts haha


Where are they available?


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

thephildo0916 said:


> And as far as size, 5-7gram floats will cover all aspects that you would encounter in steelhead alley. Every now and then maybe a bit bigger (8-11gram) float might be beneficial, but I have found that those 3 sizes will cover 95% of what you will face conditions wise.


I agree with this 100%
The bigger rivers up in Michigan is where the 8s and up are needed.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

BNiemo said:


> Personally I have fished Sheffield crystal 7 g and the mustard addicted float system, and truthfully I don't know how I feel about either. I admit it, my float game is about as strong as a soggy noodle! So what are you Fellers thoughts? Is 7g too much, not enough? Are there better float options? I have looked at Ravens but it grinds my gears that you have to buy the tubing seperate! What say you, Good Sirs?!


Sheffield and Raven from Erie Outfitters.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Also, (off topic) Raven Specialist size 8 hooks were my go to. Had excellent conversion of hookup to landing fish with them.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

MechMark said:


> Where are they available?


you can order them from his facebook/website. tracker floats.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

Im one of few that does not partake in facebook. This is my social media.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

If you gotta little cash to burn, Wes Bender at Superior Floats makes some real badass stuff. Sky is the limit when it comes to customization and graphics. Just in time for spooky season…


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

Very cool stuff but there is no way I could use those. How much per float? Im curious. Lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MechMark said:


> Very cool stuff but there is no way I could use those. How much per float? Im curious. Lol


$13 CAD which is about $9.40 USD...I know it's crazy lol

Have plenty of other floats to use - these more fun ones I don't mind using in "safe" water away from big log jams or trees or any other float stealing obstacles. Good mainline and constant checking helps too. Are these necessary? No. Do they help me catch more fish? No (although they do track very well). But they're fun to add to the steelhead arsenal.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

The water isn't my concern, I have lost more floats fighting fish than to snags. I definitely appreciate the art of those floats. The price is really not as bad as I imagined. I've seen others for 20 or so all done up with cool paint jobs.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MechMark said:


> The water isn't my concern, I have lost more floats fighting fish than to snags.


May I ask your set up? Just curious because I can see losing your leader but never the float. What is your mainline? Leader? Only asking because maybe we can reduce your float loss to fish percentage.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

My issue is not paying enough attention to my tubing on the float and they get weak after awhile from adjusting depth and when I set the hook on a fish or while fighting the tubing gives way.


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

1MoreKast said:


> May I ask your set up? Just curious because I can see losing your leader but never the float. What is your mainline? Leader? Only asking because maybe we can reduce your float loss to fish percentage.


Make sure your float is attached to the mainline and above a barrel swivel...not attached to your leader.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

steelnuts said:


> Make sure your float is attached to the mainline and above a barrel swivel...not attached to your leader.


Oh I'm fine. I think what MechMark is saying his tubing gets worn out and loses after a hook set. All good.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

Yea I just get complacent and forget to check the integrity of my tubing after making depth adjustments over and over.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MechMark said:


> Yea I just get complacent and forget to check the integrity of my tubing after making depth adjustments over and over.


I'm guilty of it as well. I've since started using longer pieces of tubing that cover the majority of the stem. Also making sure the line is wet before adjusting the float.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

1MoreKast said:


> I'm guilty of it as well. I've since started using longer pieces of tubing that cover the majority of the stem. Also making sure the line is wet before adjusting the float.


I have developed the habit of wetting before sliding, I also use just about max amount of tube. Braid main line still does a number on tubing and float paint though.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

MechMark said:


> I have developed the habit of wetting before sliding, I also use just about max amount of tube. Braid main line still does a number on tubing and float paint though.



See my earlier post in this thread (#6). The stuff that comes with store bought floats is trash. Go get the fuel line and this will not be a problem.


----------

